# The Rush



## Leo Pauls (Sep 12, 2016)

Is it just me or it's pretty hard not to shoot at a small critter like a bird,squirrel, chipmunk or a rabbit? I don't kill for the meat and I don't see myself as a mean guy, but it's pretty hard to pass the opportunity.

Last camping trip I got 2 and it felt great. Kept shooting targets after and teaching my kids how to shoot.

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Yep, the thrill of the kill is hard to resist. I do try my best not to kill something that doesn't offer enough meat for the pot though, and I only kill for meat. Whatever I don't eat, I consider that it has the right to escape my vigilant eye


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Nope, I tend to think of it like the natural predatory instincts of a cat. If its small and fluffy and moves with a purpose, my eyes lock on and my trigger finger gets a little tense. I too like to eat what I kill as often as possible, but I make no bones about my affinity fpr pest hunting just because I enjoy the challenge. House sparrows, mice, rats & squirrels, possums...I love spending time within nature and after critters, whatever form that takes I welcome it! 





































Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum, sounds like a lot of fun teaching your kids to shoot


----------



## Leo Pauls (Sep 12, 2016)

Tag said:


> Welcome to the Forum, sounds like a lot of fun teaching your kids to shoot


Oh yeah. My oldest is a natural. Youngest one needs to work on her upper body strength. LOL









Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Cool that the kids are shooting!! I was raised with "don't eat it, don't kill it" theory. I understand there are some pests out there but I also believe every critter has a purpose.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I deeply regret killing some birds for nothing when I was a kid. It's a unfortunate karma that will strike you later in your life as your grow your awareness.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I really enjoy listening to RUSH when I'm in the p/u. From 9am-12noon RUSH is the only radio program I listen to, So full of wisdom and constantly taking pot shots at the drive by fake news media. Oh, talking about the Rush of the kill. I stopped killing a long time ago. But won't pass up an opportunity to shoot a ground squirrel. I can afford to buy my meat already slaughtered and never really was so bad off that I had to resort to eating sparrows and worm infested rabbits.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Hunting for food I get. Legitimate pest control I get. Killing small animals for the "rush" is an activity shared by some of the most infamous serial killers and mass murderers in history. The list includes Berkowitz, Dahmer, Bundy, Desalvo, Malvo, and Rader to name a few.

What you've described here, in your first post, is sadism. Please seek help...


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Society does its best to squeeze us all into the same little box. If we don't fit into the box, we're classified as abnormal and further attempts are made to force us into submission. Do what you enjoy and have some fun doing it. After all, slingshot shooting is not the norm of societies approved pass times. We all should be seeking professional help to overcome our hoarding hobby.


----------



## Leo Pauls (Sep 12, 2016)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Hunting for food I get. Legitimate pest control I get. Killing small animals for the "rush" is an activity shared by some of the most infamous serial killers and mass murderers in history. The list includes Berkowitz, Dahmer, Bundy, Desalvo, Malvo, and Rader to name a few.
> 
> What you've described here, in your first post, is sadism. Please seek help...


I agree. Can you refer me to your therapist? Do you have to pay for it when incarcerated?

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm not going to say,"Don't Hunt." Hunting is for harvesting food and pest control. I will agree that it is not good Karma to shoot a living thing for practice or as you say," The Rush". The presumption is that if you are going to shoot it, you are able to make it a Lights On/Lights Off scenario and are mentally prepared to render quietus, often with your bare hands. If you can hunt with a shooter and you want your kids to learn, start with stuffed toys and make sure they understand that it hurts to be shot. When I was a kid I did not grasp that. My father took my sling from me and told me to run or get shot where I stood. When my butt caught a ball from a Sweet Gum tree? I learned very well and never forgot. :imslow:


----------



## Leo Pauls (Sep 12, 2016)

flipgun said:


> I'm not going to say,"Don't Hunt." Hunting is for harvesting food and pest control. I will agree that it is not good Karma to shoot a living thing for practice or as you say," The Rush". The presumption is that if you are going to shoot it, you are able to make it a Lights On/Lights Off scenario and are mentally prepared to render quietus, often with your bare hands. If you can hunt with a shooter and you want your kids to learn, start with stuffed toys and make sure they understand that it hurts to be shot. When I was a kid I did not grasp that. My father took my sling from me and told me to run or get shot where I stood. When my butt caught a ball from a Sweet Gum tree? I learned very well and never forgot. :imslow:


I already promised my kids that I will not be shooting animals anymore. I am working on a cool catch box for us. Pictures to come.

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I have to say... killing never brought me any joy or rush. Like JR hit upon... most of us are not "typical"... at least in our hobbies. I would butcher the kills from my dad and brothers so I would not have to hunt... I hunted just enough to prove to my dad I could. Sometimes we did need the meat. I prefer fishing and backpacking (exploring). In my youth I did needlessly kill and hurt creatures... but soon learned hunting for food was the only time I would kill. 
I even release my fish most of the time. My dad thia year released a 8.5 large mouth bass. The influence runs both ways... it was so unexpected. He said us old folks need to live another day! It was pretty cool. But we did take a picture.

Something happened to me in my 20's... I just feel too close and connected...
I even gave up beef and pork (mostly) becauae of how they are raised now. I carry spiders outside...

I get that others are different... 
I hope ere'body still has fun and all. Sling away. I do not get all judgy or naught... and I can kill, but I just get my rush from close encounters and watching. This year a dragon fly landed on my hand while I was kayaking... and 3 yeara ago our neighborhood redtailed hawk to a pigeon 20' from me! I did help chase away a murder of crows so he (the hawk) could eat... threw a few empty cans... I had not returned to slingery.

But I will end with this... any of you are welcome to my fire any time. I will even cook. I ain't too shabby at cookin either.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

PS- I dig your camp set up. Looks clean and neat. I am a leave no trace guy, too. Hahaha...


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> I really enjoy listening to RUSH when I'm in the p/u. From 9am-12noon RUSH is the only radio program I listen to, So full of wisdom and constantly taking pot shots at the drive by fake news media. Oh, talking about the Rush of the kill. I stopped killing a long time ago. But won't pass up an opportunity to shoot a ground squirrel. I can afford to buy my meat already slaughtered and never really was so bad off that I had to resort to eating sparrows and worm infested rabbits.


I'm years past, I've had a number of wildlife friends for brief encounters and some lasted for a year or more. Okay, who has had a skunk crawl up on top of your sleeping bag on a cold November night in the mountains just to stay warm? Who has had a young mountain lion watch you from a 50 yard distance while you buit fence and walk 100 feet to your side every morning as you took your morning stroll? Or an owl WHO greeted you every night as you got home from your 3 to 11 shift? My favorite might have been the old coyote that followed along with me when I rode horseback. Ever sat so still that a fawn rubbed noses with you? Or had a young black bird be your friend who walked around following you for more than a week until you picked him up and threw him into the air for its first ever flight? I suppose I could write a book on the wild friends I've had over the years and the lessons in patience and trust that came from those encounters. I've killed my share of bucks, quail, etc. But none of those kills can compare with even the briefest encounters of acceptance. Must be something in personal demeanor, confidence and lack of fear that draws the animal or fowl into such a relationship.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Dang! Jolly, that is what I am hopinh for! I do have a few black bird friends. I feed them whatever I got left in the car... one at the recycle bins knows my car. He come about 30' away to a tree and I toss the food out the window into the grass. He comes right up to eat it. I have another crow friend around my apt.

And no. I never had a skunk snuggle up... had one walk me out of a blackberry patch for a 1/4 mile... she was doing the intimidation dance for a bit on her forepaws. It worked, too. I was intimidated... 6 miles away from and skunk blind at sunset would have been bad. Haha...


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

MakoPat said:


> Dang! Jolly, that is what I am hopinh for! I do have a few black bird friends. I feed them whatever I got left in the car... one at the recycle bins knows my car. He come about 30' away to a tree and I toss the food out the window into the grass. He comes right up to eat it. I have another crow friend around my apt.
> 
> And no. I never had a skunk snuggle up... had one walk me out of a blackberry patch for a 1/4 mile... she was doing the intimidation dance for a bit on her forepaws. It worked, too. I was intimidated... 6 miles away from and skunk blind at sunset would have been bad. Haha...


I too have had my share of animal companions.  I had a baby rabbit I found on my lawn as a boy for 4 years until he found an opening in his enclosure and escaped. I was actually happy for him lol. I also found a kitten in a house that was set for demolition that week. It was one of the first run down places I ever went to bust cans on a regular basis and I saw the him sittig on the back porch watching me and my cousin. We had (Ill never forget) egg salad sandwiches and when we tossed him a little piece we couldnt beleive how loud his little growl was to protect his food! Eventually we lured him into a cat carrier with dads welding gloves and more egg salad and took him to the vet. It turned out he wasnt as sick as he looked and after failing to be adopted we ended up keeping Tigger for the whole time I lived at home. He wandered away 3 summers ago and we didn't see him again, that time I wad upset because I really liked having him around. But again I was stoked he was doing his own thing even if I wasnt involved! I feed and care for the local songbirds in my area (Robins , Cardinals & Jays primarily ) and only target pest species. Never eaten sparrow and wouldnt unless I was starving - & I can still think of a hundred better and safer things to eat long before it ever came to that. As far as worm-infested goes, I learned to clean and process my meat from a family member whos diet is about 70% wild game and worked as a butcher for 6 years. In this way, & by using proper cooking processes I virtually eliminate any possibility of parasites causing me any issues. Factory farming (which Ive worked in on and off since I was 14) simply doesnt have the ability to be so meticulous in their processing methods & still keep up with demand - which I totally understand. I however and Im just cooking for myself and family, & actually enjoy the 'trouble' of procuring and preparing my own meat. I think it has alot to do with how few people around me are interested, Ive always been into niche hobbies and interests.

Hence, slingshots lol! To each their own, 'call me whatever you like - just dont call me late for dinner' right? 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

BushpotChef, awesome... I do love feeding animals... even humans...hahaha...

One time a sow wild hog (at night) with piglets ran me across a river... she was not asking cor my food, just passage to a creek bed on the other side of my camp... my food was just a bonus. She chewed open every can of tuna I had and I never foind my jar of JIF. My rucksack was mostly okay which means she emptied it our before opening the cans.

Not quite a sharing moment as a scaring moment. She meant business.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Bushpotchef, that was my dad's favorite saying "call me what ever you just don't call me late for a meal" lol. 
There is a rabbit that likes the grass behind my target range. So when I go out to shoot I have to check to make sure she's not in the danger zone. So pretty, I'd hate to hit her with a poorly aimed shot that misses the catch box.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

raventree78 said:


> Bushpotchef, that was my dad's favorite saying "call me what ever you just don't call me late for a meal" lol.
> There is a rabbit that likes the grass behind my target range. So when I go out to shoot I have to check to make sure she's not in the danger zone. So pretty, I'd hate to hit her with a poorly aimed shot that misses the catch box.


Haha thats great one of my dads faves too. And yeah bunnies are lovely creatures, sometimes I just like to watch them graze when I go for my walks. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------

